# baby budgie being injured



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi there
i checked up on my baby budgie (around 3-4 weeks old) and discovered that one of the two chicks was plucked by the eye and behind the head and was bleeding on the cheek. the blood is dry.
A) why is only one injured?
B) should i foster the one or hand raise it?
C) the one chicks mandible (bottom beak) looks smaller than it should be. is this bad?
thanks for your help

Dodobudge:upset:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear that. 
As soon as the chicks reach weaning age, it's recommended to remove the mother budgie in order to prevent aggression from happening (as well as a double clutch).
At this point and given the injuries your chick has sustained, the best course of action is to remove the mother and to let the father take full charge of both chicks and finish raising them.
Due to this hen's more violent temperament, it's not advisable to let her breed again.

If this current pair of yours and the chicks are in an aviary/colony setting and there are other budgies sharing the same enclosure, then that will add further problems, because the chicks can still be attacked, especially by other hens and in this case, moving the father and the chicks into a cage would be the safest procedure. You will have to keep a close eye on the chicks and if they aren't being well taken care of, then you will have to give them supplement hand feedings and to encourage them to try out all the different types of food.
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-breeding/336209-planned-co-parenting-raising-tame-chicks.html

From your description, it's possible the chick has hatched with a beak deformity and as long as the little one is able to eat well, then this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## DodoBudge (Sep 26, 2016)

thank you
i'll do that

dodobudge :yes:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome. I hope everything goes well and be sure to update us on how the chicks are doing.


----------

